# Dänische Insel Fano: Angeltipps?



## Pilkman (29. November 2004)

Hallo,

ich fahre im Februar 2005 mit ein paar Freunden auf die dänische Insel Fano - eigentlich wird das mit diesem komischen schräg durchgestrichenen "o" geschrieben, aber das hab ich im Zeichensatz nicht gefunden .

Fano ist die zweite größere Insel auf der südlichen Nordsee-Seite nach Romo. Liegt also nördlich von Sylt. Von den genauen Örtlichkeiten hab ich keinen großen Plan, weil ich mich nicht um die Buchung gekümmert habe. Die nächste größere Stadt auf dem Festland von Dänemark ist Esbjerg.

Da ich mich eigentlich nicht die ganze Zeit den obligatorischen Strandspaziergängen oder dem kollegialen Genuss von Alkohol hingeben wollte , sondern eher plante, mal den örtlichen Fischen nachstellen, hier mal einige Fragen:

In Frage kommen würden entweder Brandungsangeln, Angeln am Put&Take oder evtl. mal eine Kutterausfahrt. 

Wer hat Infos oder kann mir etwas empfehlen, was in die Richtung gehen würde? Ich hab noch nie an bzw. auf der Nordsee geangelt, daher fehlen mir da einige Kenntnisse - ich weiss lediglich vom Vorhandensein der Gezeiten...  :q

Hat der Besuch von Put&Take-Teichen um die Jahreszeit Sinn? Welche empfehlenswerten Teiche sind in der Nähe? 

Gibt es Kutter, die von einem Ort in der Nähe dort abfahren? Kosten? Erfahrungen?

Wer hat Infos zum Brandungsangeln an der dänischen Nordseeküste? Macht das Sinn oder erreicht man nur geringe Wassertiefen?

Ich bin für alle Infos dankbar... #h #h #h


----------



## nikmark (29. November 2004)

*AW: Dänische Insel Fano: Angeltipps?*

Moin Pilkman,
Das Thema Fanø
 (Alt gedrückt halten und auf dem Nummernblock 155 eingeben    )
hatten wir hier schon öfters. Um es ganz kurz zu machen,....,versuche einen Bernstein zu finden, das ist einfacher als einen Fisch  :c 
Brandungsangeln ist auf Fanø nicht möglich, es sei denn, du kannst so zwischen 600-750 Meter weit werfen  :q . Ist einfach zu flach da (Selbst wenn du schwimmen gehen willst, bist du nach 400 Metern gerade mal auf Brusthöhe). Probieren könntest du es allenfalls in der Fahrrinne bei Sønderho, aber auch die ist auch mittlerweile verschlammt und versandet.
Einen Put&Take See gibbet auf der Insel seit ein paar Jahren nicht (!!!) mehr !
Die Fähre zum Festland, wo es einige Seen gibt, ist schweineteuer und lohnt daher nicht.
Kutter habe ich keine gesehen.

Mein Tipp: Geniesse die klasse Natur dort und nutze den Stauraum der Angeln im Auto für was anderes !
Ist leider so  :c 

Nikmark


----------



## Pilkman (29. November 2004)

*AW: Dänische Insel Fano: Angeltipps?*

Sche*sse, das hab ich schon bald befürchtet...  :c  :c  :c 

Hmm, also fällt Brandungsangeln schon mal vollkommen flach. Schade. Put&Take auf der Insel geht auch nicht. Mama mia, will ich da überhaupt hin?!?!  #t 

Wegen der Fährpreisen: Ich hatte irgendwas von 25-30 Euro pro Auto gehört, das wäre ja echt asozialstes Niveau...  |gr: ... wo kann man sich denn da erkundigen bzw. gibt es eine Page, wo man sowas nachlesen kann?

PS: THX wegen dem Tipp mit dem "ø"... #h


----------



## nikmark (29. November 2004)

*AW: Dänische Insel Fano: Angeltipps?*

@ Pilkman

Horror sind die Preise und das für gerade mal 10 Minuten Überfahrt  :c  :c 

Guckst du hier: http://www.scandlines.dk/eprise/Sca...le_Route_19&FrameLinkParams=Display=PriceInfo

Nikmark


----------



## Wulli (29. November 2004)

*AW: Dänische Insel Fano: Angeltipps?*

Moin, Pilkman


Ich fahre nun schon seit über 25 Jahren jedes Jahr ein mal im Herbst oder im Frühjahr nach Fanø. Bis vor ungefähr 10 Jahren haben wir dort Platte gefangen, wie die gestörten. Aber dann... es ist total tote Hose.:c :c  Woran das liegt konnte mir auch noch keiner genau sagen (zu viele Seehunde warscheinlich.) Einen Forellenpuff gibt es auch nicht mehr. Lass die Angel zu Hause und nimm lieber ein paar Bier mehr mit:v . Die Fähre kostet pro Auto 50.-- €!!!!!! Dafür darfst Du denn auch hin und zurückfahren. Kann aber sein, dass die Preise in der Nebensaison günstiger sind.

Fanø ist trotzdem eine tolle Insel! Wenn der Wind günstig weht ( SW, oder WSW) kann man tolle Bernsteine sammeln. Am besten bei ablaufendem Wasser - der Tidekalender hängt eigentlich in jedem Haus. Im ebruar hast Du sehr gute Chancen auch mal etwas größeres zu finden. Zieht Euch bloß warm an! Und Gummistiefel nicht vergessen!

Wenn Du das Angeln auf keinen Fall unversucht lassen willst:
Es gibt auf der Seite zu Esbjerg auch Watt. Da haben wir früher immer gut gefangen. Wenn Du von Nordby Richtung Sønderho fährst geht an einem kleinen Bauernhof links ein Weg rein.( Auf Höhe Rinby Strand) Der Führt nach "Halen". Diese Strasse fährst Du bis zum Ende. Dort stehst Du dann am Strand und guckst auf das hübsche Kohlekraftwerk in Esbjerg. Versuch es bei auflaufendem Wasser. Hier kannst Du auf jeden Fall am letzten Tag noch Deine Wattwurmbestände auffüllen ein Stich mit der Forke und Du hast welche - Wahnsinn -  Viel Glück!:q 
 Wo auf Fanö seid Ihr denn? Vielleicht mache ich im Februar auch einen Abstecher! Wenn der Bernsteinwind bläst bin ich dabei!


----------



## Pilkman (29. November 2004)

*AW: Dänische Insel Fano: Angeltipps?*

Hammer!!!  |gr: 

Zwischen gerundeten 30 und 36 Euro in der Nebensaison - das grenzt ja schon an Wegelagerei. #d Und das für so´ne kurze Überfahrt...


----------



## Wulli (29. November 2004)

*AW: Dänische Insel Fano: Angeltipps?*



			
				Pilkman schrieb:
			
		

> Hammer!!! |gr:
> 
> Zwischen gerundeten 30 und 36 Euro in der Nebensaison - das grenzt ja schon an Wegelagerei. #d Und das für so´ne kurze Überfahrt...


... nun stell dich man nicht so an:q , die Jungs wollen eben auch leben!:q :q :q 

Such fleißig Bernsteine, dann hast du den Preis wieder drin!#6 

Und wenn Dir das mit den Fährpreisen noch nicht genug ist, gehst du in Nordby in die Kneipe "PilleVille" und bestellst dir mal einen schönen Halben vom Fass. Lecker ist der|uhoh: 
Nimm blos genug Alkohol mit!
Wenn Du noch mehr Tipps haben willst sach bescheid!

Grunz 

Wulli


----------



## Pilkman (29. November 2004)

*AW: Dänische Insel Fano: Angeltipps?*

Hallo Wulli,

da haben sich unsere Postings ja etwas überschnitten... :q

Ich glaub, ich werd Deinen Rat beherzigen und dann lieber halt doch ´nen Ruhigen machen und das Auto statt mit Angelzeugs mit Bierchen und leckerem Roten vollpacken; was soll´s eine Woche ohne Angeln werd ich vielleicht auch mal überstehen... 

Vielleicht war ich einfach zu überschwenglich, als ich gehört habe, dass es nach Dänemark geht und das Meer direkt vor der Haustür liegt. Ist halt trotzdem nicht immer gleichbedeutend mit Angeln und Fisch.

Wo wir da genau auf Fanø sind, kann ich aber gar nicht sagen, da ich mit der Buchung so direkt nichts zu tun hab. Ich wurd nur gefragt, ob ich in der ersten Februarwoche mit nach Dänemark möcht und das war´s. Die weiteren Infos muss ich den Heinis mal aus der Nase ziehen... 

Auf jeden Fall schon mal vielen Dank für die Infos!!!


----------



## Uwe_H (29. November 2004)

*AW: Dänische Insel Fano: Angeltipps?*

@Pilkman: Fanö ist eine nette Insel, ich find sie wunderschön. Aber Angeln ist echt nicht. Vom Vermieter wurde mir mal gesagt, man könnte es in der Fahrrinne bei Sonderho versuchen, allerdings erfolglos. Im Fährhafen habe ich ab und mal jemanden stehen sehen, also habe ich es auch versucht. Allerdings auch ergebnislos. Vielleicht nimmste dir eine Grundrute und ein kleines Geschirr mit. Dann kannst du im Hafen ja mal dein Glück versuchen. Allerding sbrauchst du dann auch die Fiskekort für eine Hand voll Kronen.
Aber Bernsteinsammeln ist top...das macht mindestens genauso süchtig wie Angeln!!! Ich hatte Kreuzschmerzen nach der Woche auf der Insel!!!


----------



## Uwe_H (29. November 2004)

*AW: Dänische Insel Fano: Angeltipps?*

Mir ist da gerade noch etwas eingefallen: Es gibt Sonderpreise für die Fährüberfahrt wenn du dein Ticket auf Fanö kaufst...das wird ein wenig subventioniert, damit die Touristen auch mal nach Esbjerg fahren und dort in der Stadt das ein oder andere Krönchen lassen. Musst du vor Ort im Touristenbüro nachfragen oder lass dir doch einfach mal Infos vom Fremdenverkehrsamt schicken:

Touristbüro Fanö 

Und nimm die vielleicht einen Drachen mit...du fährst in ein Topdrachenrevier!!!


----------



## Pilkman (30. November 2004)

*AW: Dänische Insel Fano: Angeltipps?*

Hallo Uwe,

vielen Dank für Deine Tipps und Infos, inbesondere wegen der verbilligten Überfahrt beim Ticketkauf auf Fanø. Denn ´nen Abstecher nach Esbjerg wollte ich schon mal machen. 

Auch den Tipp mit dem Drachen fand ich gut - vielleicht muss ich Truttafriend mal wegen ´nem günstigen Gerätetipp anmailen... ich glaub, dass das eins seiner Hobbies neben der Angelei war.

Nochmals vielen Dank!!! #h


----------



## Karstein (30. November 2004)

*AW: Dänische Insel Fano: Angeltipps?*

@ Pilkman: zu Fanø kann ich leider nichts sagen, da war ich bislang noch nie...

Aber ein paar feine Alternativen in der näheren Umgebung hättest (wenn Du gewillt bist, immer diesen wirklich horrenden Fährpreis zu löhnen):

- Ribe Vesterau
- Konge Au
- Brede Au
- Skjern Au (bisserl weiter)
- Storchensee P&T und für Tackle-Erbeuten den größten jütländischen Shop
- Korsholm in Skjern.

Wirst schon Deinen Spaß auf Fanø haben, denke ich. Da sollen auch Priele zu finden sein, vielleicht darfst dort auf Aal oder Platte angeln?

Andere Sache: gib mir mal eben per PM Deine eMail-Adresse durch. Extra für´s AB habe ich mir einen Winword-"Spickzettel" gemacht, auf dem alle skandinavischen Laute und Sonderzeichen drinstehen und von dem ich einfach mit Kopieren-Einfügen die Zeichensätze rüberkopiere hier in´s AB. Im selben Dokument habe ich übrigens auch alle Seekartenkürzel mit drauf. 

Gruß

Karsten


----------



## Pilkman (30. November 2004)

*AW: Dänische Insel Fano: Angeltipps?*

Moin Karsten,

hmm, vielleicht sollte ich mir dann doch das leichte P&T-Geschirr einpacken... soviel Platz nimmt das ja nicht weg. Vielleicht kann man die Überfahrt ja mit ´ner Shoppingtour für die einen und ´ner P&T-Tour für die anderen verbinden. Mal schauen...  



> ... da sollen auch *Priele* zu finden sein ...



Doofe Frage, Karsten: Was sind Priele?  ;+ 

PM wegens Emailadresse ist unterwegs... #6


----------



## nikmark (30. November 2004)

*AW: Dänische Insel Fano: Angeltipps?*

@ Pilkman

Vergiss die Prile da (sind sowas wie Bachläufe im Watt oder am Strand).
Fanø ist aus einer Sandbank enstanden uns die Strände usw. sind unglaublich flach. Der Strand ist aber zwischen 500 m und 1 km breit. Wie oben schon erwähnt, für Drachen ein Paradies (weil auch fast immer guter Wind ist)

....und vergiss die Bernsteine nicht   

Nikmark


----------



## Karstein (30. November 2004)

*AW: Dänische Insel Fano: Angeltipps?*

Nikmark hat´s ja schon gesagt - Priele sind die Entwässerungsgräben, die in´s Meer führen. Aber zumindest auf Rømø gab´s noch in den 90ern ein paar Aale aus diesen Prielen zu holen...

eMail ist raus, Pilkman. Und wenn Du nach Skjern zu Korsholm fährst, dann solltest dort oben mal an einen P&T fahren - suche mal im Skandinavien-Thread nach meinen Beschreibungen zum "Højmark" P&T, liegt zwischen Skjern und Ringkjøbing.


----------



## Pilkman (30. November 2004)

*AW: Dänische Insel Fano: Angeltipps?*

@ Nikmark & Karsten

Dankeschön und schon wieder was dazu gelernt! #h

Vielen Dank für Eure Tipps, ich werd mal noch ein bißchen schmökern...


----------



## fly-martin (30. November 2004)

*AW: Dänische Insel Fano: Angeltipps?*

Hallo

Vor etlichen Jahren waren wir mehrmals zu Drachenfesten auf Fan¢, ( also nimm nen Drachen mit ) und es waren einige die westlich von Fano/Bad an einer kleinen Rinne ( Süßwassereinlauf / Pril ) einige kleine Plattfische fangen konnten - ansonsten aber nix


----------



## Wulli (30. November 2004)

*AW: Dänische Insel Fano: Angeltipps?*

Moin, Pilkman

wie bereits mehrfach gesagt. Ich würde die Angeln - auch wenns weh tut- zu Hause lassen. (Erst recht im Februar!) freu Dich auf eine schöne Insel mit vielen Wandermöglichkeiten, und vor allem mit vielen Bernsteinen. Das macht nämlich wirklich süchtig! Ich fahre mit meinem Kumpel einmal im Jahr nur zum Bernsteinsuchen hin. Das ist wirklich ein Erlebnis, wenn Du den ersten gefunden hast, hörst Du eh nicht mehr auf. Wenn Du hierzu und zu Einkauf und Freizeitmöglichkeiten ein paar ausfühlichere Details wissen willst, schick mir per pn Deine Telefonnummer ich melde mich gerne bei Dir. 

Gruß

Wulli


----------



## sundfisher (30. November 2004)

*AW: Dänische Insel Fano: Angeltipps?*

#h Jetzt lass Dich mal nicht entmutigen, Lachs und Meerforelle gibt es auch auf Fanø, der Lachs ist allerdings nur auf der Westseite frei, nur hier darf man den Fang auch mit nach Hause nehmen. Eine gute Idee ist es in den Häfen den Meeräschen nachzustellen. südlich von Sønderho, auf der Ostseite der Insel in einem Naturgebiet "Hønen" genannt die Henne um nur einen Spot zu nennen. Meeräschen fängt man auf Sicht, d.h. man beangelt Fische die man sieht. Die beste Zeit ist kurz vor und während der Dämmerung bei Hochwasser / Flut. Als Köder dient Brot an der Posenmontage oder freien Leine. Kleine Fliegen sind auch eine gute Idee. Forellenpuff muss ich den anderen Recht geben gibt es nicht, Plattfische werden zwar gefangen aber sind nicht unbedingt der Brotfisch. Hafeneinfahrten sind allerdings immer einen Versuch wert, versuch es mit Krabben (am besten lebend an der Posenmontage) Muschelfleisch, Krebsfleisch und Heringsfetzen. Beim Angeln auf Lachs und MeFo den Beifänger nicht vergessen. Alle fängigen Köder findest du auch meiner HP.
Christian


----------



## Karstein (30. November 2004)

*AW: Dänische Insel Fano: Angeltipps?*

Na, was ich überlesen hatte, war Pilkman´s Februar-Ansage... Da sieht´s oben an Skjern Au und auch an dem o.a. P&T mager aus.

Aber Storchensee Ribe wird auf alle Fälle auf sein. Und nebenan gleich die Ribe Vesterau. Da sollten aber einige Würfe auf aufsteigende "Grönländer"-MeFos drin sein. Und wenn Sundfisher schreibt, da tollen sich die Salmoniden evt. vor der Insel rum - warum auch nicht, sind ja drei hervorragende Aufstiegsflüsse in der näheren Umgebung!


----------



## Uwe_H (30. November 2004)

*AW: Dänische Insel Fano: Angeltipps?*

Esbjerg ist ne nette Stadt, und was sich bestimmt rentiert ist ein Besuch im Fischereimuseum...und wenn es nur ums shopping und sightseeing geht...die Überfahrt ohne Auto als Fussgänger ist so teuer auch wieder nicht und ab Esbjerg Fährhafen fahren Busse, da gibts dann auch so eine Art Kombiticket, bzw Esbjerg-Card mit freiem Museumseintritt wenn ich mich noch richtig erinnere...
Aber richtig gut ist wirklich die Geschichte mit den Drachen...mir hats da letztes Jahr im Juni fast die Arme rausgerupft (habe einen mit ziemlich Zug drauf, wenn ich hochhüpfe ziehts mich über den Strand, und ich bin kein Leichtgewicht). Einfach fantastisch der Wind, und vor allem, es ist keienr aussenrum der im Weg stehen könnte. Einfach mit dem Auto auf den Strand fahren (Achtung auf die weichen Stellen im Sand), ein nettes Plätzchen suchen und los gehts...

Und es gibt auf Fanö eine Räucherei mit angeschlossener Kneipe, die hat aber nur tagsüber auf, da gibts dann leckeren frisch geräucherten Fisch zu erstehen... da musst du dann mal vorbeischauen. Was auch nett ist ist die Vogelkoje (Anlage zum Wasservogelfang, heute nicht mehr in Betrieb, nur Freilichtmuseum), und ein Spaziergang durch die Heidelandschaft ist sehr zu empfehlen.

Fanö ist ein Urlaub, da kannst du locker mal einen Gang runterschalten und die Füsse hochlegen.

Hast du denn wenigstens ein Haus mit Sauna und Whirlpool???


----------



## Pilkman (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Dänische Insel Fano: Angeltipps?*

@ All

Vielen Dank nochmals für die Infos und Tipps, die nachgereicht wurden. #h

@ UweH

Das Haus soll recht luxuriös ausgestattet sein mit Innenpool, Sauna, Solarium etc. - bei 14 Leuten ist das ja trotzdem alles bezahlbar. Eigentlich fahre ich außer zum Angeln nicht so gern mit so vielen Leuten, weil das doch immer alles schwer unter einen Hut zu bekommen ist, aber schau´n wir mal...


----------



## Wulli (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Dänische Insel Fano: Angeltipps?*



			
				sundfisher schrieb:
			
		

> #h Jetzt lass Dich mal nicht entmutigen, Lachs und Meerforelle gibt es auch auf Fanø, der Lachs ist allerdings nur auf der Westseite frei, nur hier darf man den Fang auch mit nach Hause nehmen. Eine gute Idee ist es in den Häfen den Meeräschen nachzustellen. südlich von Sønderho, auf der Ostseite der Insel in einem Naturgebiet "Hønen" genannt die Henne um nur einen Spot zu nennen. Meeräschen fängt man auf Sicht, d.h. man beangelt Fische die man sieht. Die beste Zeit ist kurz vor und während der Dämmerung bei Hochwasser / Flut. Als Köder dient Brot an der Posenmontage oder freien Leine. Kleine Fliegen sind auch eine gute Idee. Forellenpuff muss ich den anderen Recht geben gibt es nicht, Plattfische werden zwar gefangen aber sind nicht unbedingt der Brotfisch. Hafeneinfahrten sind allerdings immer einen Versuch wert, versuch es mit Krabben (am besten lebend an der Posenmontage) Muschelfleisch, Krebsfleisch und Heringsfetzen. Beim Angeln auf Lachs und MeFo den Beifänger nicht vergessen. Alle fängigen Köder findest du auch meiner HP.
> Christian


Moin, moin, Sundfischer!

Das ist interessant.Da ich, wie gesgt in den letzten Jahren immer erfolglos beim Angeln war, wäre ich Dir fürenauere tipps echt dankbar. Es soll nächstes Jahr im Frühjahr und Herbst nämlich auch wieder losgehen. nd es wäre toll wenn ich vielleicht die ein oder andere Mefo oder sogar Lachs erlegen könnte. 
Das mit Hönen habe ich schon gehört, aber wo genau in Hönen, und wie kommst Du dahin? Der Priel ist doch dazwischen! Ich kenne mich sonst auf Fanö echt gut aus. Aber wo bitte angelst Du auf Mefo und Lachs??
Für Tipps wäre ich sehr dankbar. 

Gruß 
Wulli


----------



## nikmark (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Dänische Insel Fano: Angeltipps?*

@ Wulli

Was Sundfischer schreibt, ist echt interessant. Ich wollte nämlich beim nächsten Mal die Angeln zuhause lassen, weil ich mir die ganzen Frustrationserlebnisse nicht mehr antun wollte  :c 

Das sind jetzt aber vielleicht ganz neue Perspektiven  #6 

Nikmark


----------



## Wulli (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Dänische Insel Fano: Angeltipps?*

Jo, jo Nikmark!
Das wär echt der Knaller, wenn ich meiner Familie nach vielen Jahren mal wieder eine Platte oder ne Mefo auf den Teller legen könnte!!
Wie gesagt, vor ca 10 Jahren habe wir in "Halen" -das ist die Ostseite gegenüber des Kohlekraftwerks- Plattfisch gefangen ohne Ende. Aber auf einmal war alles vorbei.
selbst dei Einheimische, die wir dort kennen sagen immer daß angeln keinen Zweck hat.
Allerdings habe ich bei unserem letzten Fanö-Urlaub gesehen, dass wieder Stellnetze am Weststrand aufgestellt waren. Das lässt hoffen. Früher hat unser Vermieter Lachse und STEINBUTT in allen Größen aus seinen Netzen gezogen. Aber er hat dieses Jahr auch noch nicht viel Erfolg gehabt.
Umso interessanter ist es, zu erfahren, wo man eventuell doch Chancen hat!

Bin gespannt...

Gruß
Wulli

Und das mit dem HSV vergessen wir mal ganz gepflegt....


----------



## Benche (27. November 2011)

*AW: Dänische Insel Fano: Angeltipps?*

Es gibt übrigens wieder einen Put & Take See auf der Insel. Sehr schön angelegt mit sehr großem Fischbesstand. Waren 3 Tage dort angeln und haben 13 Lachsforellen rausgehollt. 

3 Stunden für 15 Euro , Rute leihen 3 Euro!


----------



## Michael_05er (1. August 2018)

*AW: Dänische Insel Fano: Angeltipps?*

Hallo zusammen,
aus aktuellem Anlass hole ich den Thread mal wieder hoch. Vom 08.-22. September sind wir 14 Tage auf Fanø. Neben Frau, Hunden, Lesestoff und ein paar DVDs will ich auch ein wenig Angelkram mitnehmen. Der Put&Take ist ja wieder eröffnet und scheint auch ganz nett zu sein. Da werde ich auf jeden Fall mal hingehen.

Gibt es zur Meeresangelei irgendwelche aktuelleren Erfahrungen? In Angelforen (vor allem hier) findet man ja wenig ermutigendes. Auf offiziellen Seiten dagegen wird eher gelobt, dass man Aal, Plattfisch, Meeräsche und was-weiß-ich-noch-alles fangen kann. Also zwei sehr gegensätzliche Aussichten. Brandungsgeschirr habe ich ohnehin nicht, aber hat jemand mal in letzter Zeit mit leichtem Geschirr (Buttlöffel, Plattfisch-Jig oder ähnliches) im Hafenbereich oder an Nord- oder Südspitze gefischt? 
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## Ingo_HH (7. August 2018)

*AW: Dänische Insel Fano: Angeltipps?*

Moin, ich war gerade im Mai auf Fanø und fahre da auch schon knapp seit 30 Jahren regelmäßig hin. Anfang Mai hat der Put & Take wohl wieder aufgemacht. Angeln war ich dort nicht nur zum gucken. Fische habe ich keine gesehen. 

Mitte der 90er war ich da oft mit meinem Vater zum Brandungsangeln. An der nördlichen Spitze von Fanø Bad aus haben wir die Innenseite beangelt und ordentlich Platten rausgeholt. Ob man da heute noch angeln darf weiß ich nicht. Das sieht mir da an der Nordseite alles sehr stark nach Naturschutzgebiet aus. Die beste Stelle war aber im der Süden. In Sønderho gab es einen Weg der zum Strand führte und mann konnte bei Ebbe fast bis zur Fahrrinne laufen. Das war damals für mich als 10-15 jähriger schon recht gefährlich weil die Prille recht tief waren. Das Platten angeln ging da Schlag auf Schlag und der Eimer war fast voll. Wenn man sich da nicht auskennt und genau weiß wann das Wasser kommt ist es aber sehr gefährlich. Auch das Wetter sollte man im Auge behalten. 

Von vielen Bekannte die dort ihren Urlaub verbringen und auch am angeln waren habe ich aber gehört, dass sich das so ab dem Jahr 2000 alles stark verändert haben soll. Die Fahrwege für die großen Fähren wurden wohl stark vertieft und die Riesenfänge blieben aus. Wenn man mal in Nørby im Hafen ist sieht man auch einen recht guten Seehund Bestand. 

Ich sag mal so, seit 10-15 Jahren nehme ich keine Angeln mehr mit 

...aber die Insel ist trotzdem ein Traum.


----------



## Michael_05er (21. August 2018)

*AW: Dänische Insel Fano: Angeltipps?*

Mit etwas Verspätung: Vielen Dank für die Antwort! Hatte sie direkt gelesen, aber meine guten Manieren vergessen #t

Der Forellensee hat auf mich (auf Fotos) einen guten Eindruck gemacht. Ein Bekannter von mir war jüngst auf Fanö und hat ein paar schöne Fische dort gefangen. Ich werde es wohl in erster Linie am See versuchen. Das spart auch Gepäck, wenn ich nur eine kleine Angeltasche und drei, vier Ruten mitnehme. Ansonsten vielleicht mal mit einem Plattfisch-Jig in der Hafengegend oder irgendwo am Strand, wenn Prile in der Nähe sind, etwas Wurm-ähnliches durchs Wasser zupfen. Die Hunde freuen sich, wenn ich mehr Zeit fürs Spazierengehen habe. Der Fokus liegt auch eher auf Erhölung, und dafür soll die Insel gut geeignet sein


----------



## Ingo_HH (30. August 2018)

*AW: Dänische Insel Fano: Angeltipps?*

Als ich klein war saßen da im Nørby Hafen immer viele Kinder mit den billig Angeln aus dem Supermarkt. Meistens gab es Krebse aber ab und an auch Platten. In den letzten Jahren habe ich da niemanden mehr sitzen sehen, bis auf die Robben 

Rindby am Strand steht auch irgendwo so ein Stellnetz was ein paar hundert Meter in die Nordsee geht. Ich war der Meinung da mal ne recht große Meerforelle drinnen gesehen zu haben. Oder besser gesagt den Rest davon weil die Möwen schon gut dabei waren. 

Genieße die Ruhe auf Fanø, ich war schon in vielen Ecken in Dänemark aber fahre immer wieder nach Fanø auch ohne Angel.


----------



## Michael_05er (1. Oktober 2018)

So, der Urlaub ist rum (zu kurz, wie immer), und ich will mal eine kurze Rückmeldung geben: Geangelt habe ich, aber nur im Forellenteich. Das Wetter war aber auch zum abgewöhnen, da war ordentlich Bewegung in der Nordsee, mir fehlt dafür das schwere Gerät. Hahb mit anderen Anglern gesprochen, die haben über die Krabbenim Hafen gejammert... Am Forellenteich war ich dreimal für zwei Stunden, hab einmal geschneidert und zweimal gefangen. Einmal drei dicke Lachsforellen, einmal zwei. Schöne Fische von 2 bis gut 3,5 Kilo. Saubere Anlage, nicht viel los. Hat definitiv großen Spaß gemacht. Wer also beim Fanö-Urlaub mal eben ein bisschen angeln will, sollte eine UL-Kombo und ein paar Spoons dabei haben. Oder etwas Paste und Bienenmaden.


----------

